# afficher un mot(caratere) trouver.. pas une ligne comme avec grep



## Bernybon (28 Janvier 2003)

Salut,

Quelqu'un sait comment trouver un mot dans un fichier sous unix ou bien même un caratere.

merci

bernybon@hotmail.com


----------



## benR (28 Janvier 2003)

aller, je me lance : 

utilise la commande "grep"...
ca devrait t'aider


----------



## tehem (29 Janvier 2003)

c'est pour quoi faire?
parcequ'effectivement, grep te renverra la ligne  ou il a trouvé ton caractere/mot


----------

